# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  المرجو كود فك Blackberry 8520 Curve

## baytt

المرجو اعطائي كود فك جهازي ليصبح مفتوحا 
المعلومات: Blackberry 8520Curve
imei: 359199.04.922484.0
MEP: MEP-05277-005
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## genius_eng91

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع وفقك الله

----------

